
Ask HN: Git repositories to learn how to develop microservices on k8s - erkanerol
I am looking for git repositories to learn how to develop microservices on k8s. Java and Go are preferred on the backend side.
======
programd
On the Go side take a look at go-kit

[https://github.com/go-kit/kit](https://github.com/go-kit/kit)

You can get a lot of boilerplate out of the box, and it's not hard to extend
it with more sophisticated features like custom server timeouts.

The New York Times has a nice set of Go microservice frameworks with simple
server boilerplate also:

[https://github.com/NYTimes/gizmo](https://github.com/NYTimes/gizmo)

------
itamarst
Just FYI, microservices only make sense in an organizational context. They're
a way to deal with scaling up very large number of developers working on one
giant app.

If you're a sole developer you don't need to use microservices.

